# Traveling through Mexico



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I am looking into a 3 week journey through Mexico, Starting in Merida, possibly stopping in Campeche, SMA, Guanajuato, Guadalajara and ending up in Puerto Vallarta. 
Having only visited PV (and fallen in love with the place), I have no knowledge of the rest of Mexico. We hope to travel by bus. 

I would love to have ideas on this journey. Posted or personal replies are OK. 

My wish is to move full time or part time (unknown as of yet) to Mexico. I believe 3 weeks could give me a little more insight into other areas where I have yet to visit. 

No reservations except for first and last nights most likely and will find places in between. This would be a new way for me to travel.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good, and smart plan to visit a few places to help you refine things. Familiarization trips. You might want to start a separate discussion about this in the main forum, however, where it will be seen/read by more people which ought to elicit more/better responses But since we don't know you, your likes, dislikes, aspirations, budget, health condition, etc., etc., it's not going to be easy for people to respond with much detail. Best of luck with the planning phase of the trip.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

thank you, did just so. But budget, no clue as to what it would take. My first idea was 2 months in SMA for immersion (that is more than I can afford right now). 

Health condition (not in the best shape but have ruled out using just a backpack). 

Likes - whatever. 

Dislikes - not sure! I love PV but the constant hawking of cheap crap is a constant there and some of the sellers get rude ("you are cold!, you must be from Canada" - no, I am from the US and I was hot and tired from walking all day!). 

Aspirations - to see new places, some ruins, new towns, outlying areas. To get around safely.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> thank you, did just so. But budget, no clue as to what it would take. My first idea was 2 months in SMA for immersion (that is more than I can afford right now).


If you're talking about a language study "immersion" course, you probably won't want to do that for more than a month. Depends upon your current level of Spanish-language proficiency. If "immersion" was meant "getting accustomed to" Mexico in SMA, than I think that's a good option. 



> Health condition (not in the best shape but have ruled out using just a backpack).


Issues such as elevation of the city/town, how the streets and/or sidewalks are constructed (poured concrete, or will it be sometimes-difficult-to-walk-on cobblestones), etc., are considerations to keep in mind. Also, too, availability of good medical services to meet your particular/individual needs/wants should be thought about when making a choice.



> Dislikes - not sure! I love PV but the constant hawking of cheap crap is a constant there and some of the sellers get rude ("you are cold!, you must be from Canada" - no, I am from the US and I was hot and tired from walking all day!).


The climate, year-round, of the places you visit and which will be on your list of finalists is crucially important. Locations by the Pacific Coast can be hot/humid for much of the year making it unbearable for some people, expensive to pay for air conditioning for others ... and a threat to the health and well-being of some people. You'd want to experience a bit of each season before making a decision regarding Pacific Coast, even other coastal areas. And then .. the higher altitude locations can be bone-chilling cool to cold in the Winter months. The Central Highlands cities/towns tend to be cool overnight in the Winter (40s F) while mid-day temperatures rise to the low to mid-70s (F). 



> Aspirations - to see new places, some ruins, new towns, outlying areas. To get around safely.


Well, Mexico's a huge country with so many places to see and so much to do ... that one person isn't likely to see it all in a lifetime. So the challenges/adventures/enjoyment opportunities are out there for you to experience.


----------

